# People of certain enneagram types predisposed towards depression



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Unhealthy 3's are basically Anhedonia personified.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

bookjunkie said:


> I am a 279, one of the most optimistic types and I have depression and anxiety. I think it probably comes from my 7 with a 6 wing, but also we can convince ourselves we are a completely different person. For a couple of years I have been defining myself by my depression, but honestly that's not who I am. When I look back to my childhood and pre teen years before the depression hit, I was undoubtedly an optimistic 2. Now that I am going through healing and getting to know who I really am, I think its becoming an accurate description of me. We can hide our true personalities behind things like depression but it doesn't define who we are at the core. So I guess what I am saying is, every type can have depression. Also, those who "act" depressed (sterotypical fours?) don't necessarily have depression. I know a few other people with depression and none of us act it out in public, no one would guess unless it was a really really bad day, but don't we all have those?


I am also 2w3 then 7w6. interesting, i never show people that im depressed. usually i hide it from everyone.
people tend to get to me more than i think. its not healthy at all and its eating me up, slowly, unseen.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

I would assume that depression, like many simple emotions such as anger, happiness, fear, etc. is not a function of Enneagram types, but instead an emotional byproduct that any Enneagram type can arrive at. Some types might more commonly arrive at depression due to the way their mechanisms operate, but I don't think depression is inherently connected to Enneagram motivations, but all of the mechanisms can land people in the full range of human emotion.

Here's a quick set of how the mechanisms could lead to depression, but it's important to understand that depression is a self sustaining state. Enneagram types can help sustain depression, and that's one of the primary benefits to learning this system - to help break emotional cycles caused by our unconscious mechanisms.

1: I am corrupt and flawed, have ruined my ability to be a good person, or caused 'evil' that cannot be undone. 

Internalized resentment leads to depression due to lack of outlet or resolution which builds resentment. They pull away from others and the world because they don't want to 'corrupt' it further. Distance creates a lack of outlet for resentment, and being depressed makes them unable to be perfect. These are the stone faced, "I'm fine" sorts of depression.

2: I am unlovable, and will never find love again, or am shunned by the people I love. 

A deep sense of worthlessness beings to take over. They lose their ability to 'generate' love, and it's a downward spiral. However, atypical depression is much more common here, as their 'pride' and desire to help others won't let them show their depression unless they simply can't avoid it.

3: I am a failure, I have been humiliated, or put in a position where all I have achieved has been taken away.

This is the classic skid row type of depression. The id indulges, but the 9 influence takes to escapism. Binges are as likely as 'catatonic' curling up in a ball. Anger is just as likely as numbness, or the atypical depression response of pretending to be fine - especially in the early stages when the 3 is starting to see failure looming, and tries harder to present a 'success'. Lying to themselves about it is also a classic depression avoidance mechanisms. "I'm not depressed. I'm fine. In fact, I'm awesome! I've got this!"

4: Nobody loves me, everybody hates me, I don't know why I bother, might as well go eat worms... you know the usual 4 whining.

It's not a stretch to associate 4 with depression, but it might be important to note that these mechanisms aren't directly depression. They're prone to causing the 4 to focus on negative feelings, which can lead to a depression cycle. It's my opinion that 4s are actually the most uniquely well suited to handle chronic depression, because it doesn't sneak up on them and ambush them without their approval. They're able to face it and accept it for what it is, which is why so many 4s claim that depression makes them creative. Irony.

5: I'm overwhelmed by the world, I can't adapt, can't find the resources I need, I feel so stupid, and can't trust anyone.

This is a classic existential depression. 5s can think themselves right into everything being horrible because they're always pondering. At some point, the bigger picture will inevitably become bleak, because that's just how life and the universe really are - especially when you're designed to feel you must go it alone. This is often the pit of despair yet trudging miserably on form of depression. Numb apathy might be the most pervasive trait here.

6: No one will help me, I've run everyone off, I'm alone and without support, and I'm too scared to ask for help.

This is a form of hopelessness, but it's also driven by anxiety, which fuels it. It's only a matter of time before a constant anxious state will lead to a chemical depression for no other reason than the focus on negativity. Always worrying about everything that can go wrong will lead to a person who feels surrounded by horrors. This is a shipwrecked basket case form of depression that looks much more like fussy neurosis and callousness than depression - even to the 6 themselves who may not realize they're depressed. Again, atypical depression is common here, because 6s are often unable to consciously push away potential support. Outbursts are also likely here too due to the neurotic wiring.

7: There is no point to life anymore, all the fun is gone, I'll never have as much fun again, why bother?

This is yet another form of atypical depression in most cases, especially because having fun literally removes their negative mechanisms. They can go into an existential despair like a 5, but as long as they have 'hope', they're at minimum temporarily good to go. It's when the party stops that the darkness can hit them, and they become apathetic machines that slurp up information in the hopes of gleaning some more fun out of life. Break ups can really hit them hard if their partner was their primary source of fun or sharing fun. The need for fun creates an awareness of the lack of it, and the self sustaining spiral begins, often with a whole lot of chasing joy on the way down.

8: Fuck everything! No really, fuck you, fuck her, fuck him, fuck it all!

An inability to control their circumstances, especially a lack of ability to indulge their lusts can make an 8 very depressed, but the byproduct of this pain is anger, rage, and lashing out. Their mechanisms won't let them 'be weak', which only fuels the descent into negativity. It doesn't look like depression, or even atypical depression, but it is. When alone, they're in a cold hard place that torments them because it is their own weakness that they refuse to accept.

9: I'm done.

The classic 9 catatonic state is without a doubt depression. Their mechanisms create a need for avoidance, which creates depression, which creates more avoidance. This cycle can get really bad at its lower end. Images of people laying on a bed staring at nothing is a classic example of how these mechanisms can create and maintain depression.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

depression chooses all types
none are immune


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Nobleheart said:


> I would assume that depression, like many simple emotions such as anger, happiness, fear, etc. is not a function of Enneagram types, but instead an emotional byproduct that any Enneagram type can arrive at. Some types might more commonly arrive at depression due to the way their mechanisms operate, but I don't think depression is inherently connected to Enneagram motivations, but all of the mechanisms can land people in the full range of human emotion.
> 
> Here's a quick set of how the mechanisms could lead to depression, but it's important to understand that depression is a self sustaining state. Enneagram types can help sustain depression, and that's one of the primary benefits to learning this system - to help break emotional cycles caused by our unconscious mechanisms.
> 
> ...


That darkly hilarious moment when you're a depression-prone Nine and you relate to all of these reactions in one way or another.


But yeah, I think mental illness is something you can't really pin to type. That more affects how a person copes with it than whether they experience it.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> But yeah, I think mental illness is something you can't really pin to type. That more affects how a person copes with it than whether they experience it.


Perzactly.


----------

